# 3 Scale DRO



## rock_breaker (Feb 14, 2018)

Bit the bullet & bought an I-gaging 3 scale DRO which arrived late  2/12/18. It was well packaged and appears to be ok. The instruction book says to plug it in to check if powers up properly. The first question: Do I power the DRO up prior to mounting and connecting the scales? I read somewhere the startup more or less sets the functioning of the scales. There is information about mounting the scales. 
Mounting: If possible should the read heads (pick up points) be stationary? This would avoid a lot of flexing in the cables. 
                  I am thinking of mounting the X scale behind the column to avoid loosing a lot of Y travel. I have some 1.5/ X 1.5 X 1/4 aluminum                     angle and believe it would be rigid enough.    
                  Should I mount the scales on pasteboard (back of tablets) to avoid vibration and possible electrical ground loops (read a blog                           discussing read out problems)

It is obvious that I am a newby here and would certainly appreciate help from experienced users of DROs on round column mill/drills.
Thanks
Ray


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 14, 2018)

I am guessing this is a mill?  If so, to preserve travel on the X axis (left right)  (Edit: oops, Y axis toward and away from column), install the scale on the front (operator side) of the table.

I thought Igaging scales and readouts were combined in to an integrated unit (?)  If so, plug in if necessary, make sure you have good batteries, and turn it on.  Slide the read head and make sure the readout is showing the travel.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks Bob
Yes it is an Enco Mill/drill. The reason for not wanting to mount on the front of the table is twofold. 1st is the power feed stops are mounted in the center of machine just behind the y axis control wheel. The stops are tightened in a dovetail groove and ocasionally require light taping to loosen. The second is that a mount on the backside of the table will reduce the" y" travel 1 inch or more. It may end up in back  but with some sort of heavy duty guard to prevent damage to the scale.
I bought a 120 vac unit as batteries are not dependable in my usually unheated shop. I thought I-gaging referred to the  glass rods. It won't be the first time I have been wrong and hopefully not the last. 
I am going to temporarily assemble the DRO and scales on the kitchen table and turn on the power to  check it out. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 15, 2018)

rock_breaker said:


> I thought I-gaging referred to the glass rods.


As far as I know. Igaging scales are capacitive, not glass.  Igaging is a brand name.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 15, 2018)

Stay with me Bob I'm learning.
Ray


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 16, 2018)

rock_breaker said:


> Stay with me Bob I'm learning.
> Ray


If you reply to my post like I am replying to you here, I will stay with you for sure.  But, since I posted to the thread, I will get notices when there are any new posts to the thread.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 16, 2018)

Bob
Sorry about leaving you hanging! What I should have said is it takes a slow learner like me  a long time to absorb things.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 16, 2018)

rock_breaker said:


> Bob
> Sorry about leaving you hanging! What I should have said is it takes a slow learner like me  a long time to absorb things.


We are all learning, all the time, at least those of us who do not think they already know it all...


----------



## GreatOldOne (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone using igaging scales should check out TouchDro.

http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html
http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/store.html
https://forum.yuriystoys.com

I had it on my old rong fu mill, and still have it on my Sieg lathe:




It’s excellent.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 8, 2018)

Rock Breaker, what model of scales did you get ???
Threw me for a second when you said AC power supply, but I see they added that feature to their scales. Probably due to complaints because the batteries don't last long.


----------

